# New 70M World Record with Cam & 1/2



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Some impressive stats regarding shooters using Hoyt Cam & 1/2 equipped bows.

Dejan Sitar just set a new 70 meter world record of 357 (out of 360)

Tom Henriksen broke the same record in August with a 356. 

Those records, plus Tom Henriksen's double 70 m WR, and Mary Zorn's 3 world records (including first 1400+ score by a woman) and Gladys Willems double 70 m WR in August, means that Hoyt Cam and 1/2 shooters have set at least 7 new world records in the last 3 months.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

How about them Mathews? How many world records were set in the last year with them? Just curious.


----------



## The Captain (Jun 5, 2002)

Sounds like a broken record!


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Now, wait a minute!
I read an advertisement that said another company had already tried the cam and 1/2 and it did not work. What is the deal?


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Keyman I read that Mathews invented the cam & 1/2 along time ago and it did not work! Ol Matt must have totaly been unaware about the Martin's that were made. Then the Jennings. It must work, Darton had it Hoyt stole it, Merlin has it? Who's next? I bet a whole bunch of companies have a hybrids in 2004. I only own 3 - 2003 Hoyt's and I have yet to see a disadvantage in the system. I don't see a disadvantage in a dual cam system either but I do in a single. Long string, Cam eats power cable. Make a slight draw length adjustment and your nocking point changes. Then you have to adjust that all over again, then that effects your peep height. Gota re adjust that etc.etc. I thought single cams where supposed to be low maintainance but I did more maintainance when I had a single cam than anything else. Something was always going wrong. String stretching, Cable wear. One thing after another. Dual cam or Cam & 1/2 . I just tune, get everything set and forget it.


----------



## XChaser (Mar 5, 2003)

Come on GT.
The Cam 1/2 had little to do with their wins. It was because they all used CARTER releases. Ha, Ha.


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

*I think it was the fletchings*

They probably could have shot those scores with what ever top end bow they picked up!
Cam-n-ahalf,two cam, single cam who gives a rats a**!!!!!!!!!!
Bicker,bicker bicker this stuff gets so old. Yea I know if I don't like it don't read it.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Xchaser,

You might be right, but last time I saw Dejan shooting he was using *gasp* a wrist strap trigger type release ! The horror ! 

Top Cat,

Maybe they _could have_, but they didn't. There hasn't been a string of world records like this since the X10 arrow was introduced in 1995.


----------



## Lusch (Nov 8, 2002)

GT, where and when did he shoot it?


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Dejan Sitar is using a Fletchmatic!!! Shoot a 1407 in 2001 world FITA championship in China!


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

GT, does Dejan still shooting UT XT3000 model?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Thanks GT*

I feel good equipment does bring good results. Just one question. Is the spiral cam doing as good as cam and half?


----------



## Target 1 (Jul 22, 2002)

*The man behind the string.*

Well I've always thought it was the man behind the bow that set the records not the equipment ,but he has the choice to shoot what he wants.

Near as I can tell the cam & 1/2 has (7) world records in (3) months and I think the (2) cam bows have the rest of the records unless there's one or two held by a one cam. does anyone know?

Who has the records and how many are held by each?


Target 1


----------



## mloncar (Mar 3, 2003)

Pete731 said:


> *GT, does Dejan still shooting UT XT3000 model? *



jop, he is shooting UT XT3000! and he is now carter pro staff shooter - he is using Solution 2,5 and solution 3!!!!!


just my 0.02$


----------



## Reo (May 23, 2002)

What kind of FITA did he shoot with that great 70m score? This should make for a great one.

Reo Wilde


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

WOW! Must have been that perfect day without wind we all wish for each day.

Inner 10 scoring outdoors soon?

I don't know the exact number, but for MALE compound, I know Hoyt and Martin must be very close in amount of WR shot in FITA, with Cousin Dave taking most for Hoyt. Dejan also shoots a wrist release, not many records have been set using that type of release.

Why is there no mention of these records on the FITA website?


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I could be wrong here

144 FITA Round
HOYLE, Roger
USA
1414
Martin Scepter 2 Fury Cams

90m
FREEMAN, Clint
AUS
347
Hoyt Striker 2 Command Cams


70m
SITAR, Dijan
SLO
357
Hoyt UltraTec Cam 1/2


50m
COUSINS, Dave
USA
356

Hoyt ??


30m
SITAR, Dejan
SLO
360/31

360/30

Hoyt??


As for the 'it's not the bow' rubbish, what this proves is that the Cam 1/2 is a system that will allow the archers to get the best from themselves. It is not going to hold them back in any way. It's validity of the product and proof that it works. Many other bows are capable of this as well, while some are not


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Marcus, none of those WR you have indicated were shot with the cam and 1/2 system


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Um Brad, I know its a little late at night on the east coast, but didn't Marcus list the 70m record for Dejan w/ the cam & 1/2 - per GT's notice in the first post? lol !

For the 50m record, I thought it was an UltraTec, possibly w/ Command Cams? GT I believe knows that one off the top of his head.

Excellent shooting by all noted.

>>------->


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What no Mathews shooters broke those records yet? I wish someone would let good old Matt know that his shooters need to put in some work on something other than 3-D. The world of target archery is MUCH BIGGER THAN 3-D.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Brad



> 70m
> SITAR, Dijan
> SLO
> 357
> Hoyt UltraTec Cam 1/2


The point of this thread is that the 70m record was just shot with Cam 1/2

CHPro, I suspected Dave shot the 50m record with the Striker given how old the record is, but I really have no clue on this, trust your word on that one.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Could be Marcus, the years have started to blur together a little for me, lol . Guessing the record was shot at the AZ Cup, maybe 3 years ago or thereabouts? I'm sure the FITA website has the correct date and location - I'm just too lazy to go out there right now and look it up !

>>------>


----------



## Reo (May 23, 2002)

Did anyone know what his FITA score was? I just was trying to find out if it was in a FITA or in a double 70 meter round.

Reo Wilde


----------



## MERLIN 1400 (Jun 16, 2002)

> Inner 10 scoring outdoors soon?


.....We've been there done that, thank God it was tossed out in about 1996?

I'm trying to find out about the FITA he shot as well, but I suspect it was a double 70m.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Update: Word from FITA council is that 70M 36 arrow scores off of double 70 will NOT count as standalone 70M WRs. This is based on a new FITA bylaw change as of last month. Sorry Dejan 

Tom Henricksen is still the 70M Double WR holder with his 705, set in August with a Hoyt Cam&1/2 equipped bow.

However...

Congratulations to Gladys Willems (BEL), who this past weekend (9-20 & 21 2003) set the new DOUBLE 70M World Record of 690 at the Belgian Nationals, with a Hoyt bow equipped with the Cam & 1/2 system. This eclipsed the previous record of 687 also set by Gladys just this past August.

...AND late-breaking word is Mary Zorn shot her Cam & 1/2 Hoyt for a 691 double 70 just a few hours after Gladys, for yet ANOTHER new World Record !


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Close on the date Merlin. I believe the '97 FITA World Championships were held in Victoria, BC and that the inner 10-ring scoring was still in effect for that tournament. Which would make '98 the first year compounds started using the same 10-ring as the recurves for outdoors. FITA Field followed the same time frame with the '98 season and the ensuing '98 FITA WFC in Austria being the first year compounds scored the entire yellow as "5" and not just the inner x-ring.

Congrats on all the recent fine shooting by Gladys, Mary, Dejan, and Tom.

>>-------->


----------

